# Making cabinet saw portable



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Since my shop is fairly small and I get into some bigger projects, I bought a couple of casters today and a 2foot length of 5/16" ready rod. Long story short, I notched the bottom flange of my saw cabinet to keep it as far into the heavy corners of the cabinet as possible. I gave the front of the wheels 3/16" room from the base and about a sixteenth inch from the side flange that I narrowed up first. Next I allowed for a 3/8" rise after the wheels were in place. (4 inche wheel, 1 5/8 to center of hole). Next I just slipped the rod throught the first side, put 10 washers in for spacers, then checked wheel clearance. Good. Threaded on 4 nuts and repeated the wheel on the other side. Lock nuts on the outside of the cabinet on each end. Tighted up a double nut on the inside of each wheel so they had just a bit of tension. Say the saw on its base, and it didn't work too well. The ready rod would bow with saw weight. So I added a support. My post is already long. The picture should explain it with fewer words. I should have went for a 1/2" rise in foresight.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh yeah. Now I can just lift the rails and push/pull where I want.


----------

